# Help with results



## stefer (Dec 16, 2010)

I just recieved my lab results
TSH 2.27 (range) 0.40-4.50
T4 Free 1.3 (range)0.8-1.8 ng/dl
T3 Total 100 (range) 76-181ng/dl
everthing is in range and doc doesnt think I have a thyroid problem.

I had my gallbladder out in July, had other labs done in 3 months later in October which showed that my TSH was 1.89 (range) 0.40-4.50
The only thing out of range was my vitamin D level which was 18 ng/ml
I am taking OTC 5000 IU Vitamin D-3 which has brought my vitamin D level up to 44 on these last labs.
my symptoms are weight loss(15 pounds last 4 months)
burning,tingling tongue,fatigue,racing heart,weird feeling in throat
After these last labs doc put me on a beta blocker for my racing heart she said it seemed a little fast but still in normal range.
I am going this week to have an EKG and a ECHO 
I am just wondering what you all think of my thyroid lab results.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stefer said:


> I just recieved my lab results
> TSH 2.27 (range) 0.40-4.50
> T4 Free 1.3 (range)0.8-1.8 ng/dl
> T3 Total 100 (range) 76-181ng/dl
> ...


Welcome to the forum. It sure sounds like thyroid disease to me and the only way to get to the bottom of this to have some antibodies' tests run.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

For most of us, that TSH of yours would not be satisfactory. Generally speaking, 1.0 or less is better for the majority. Doc did not run a FREE T3 which is a shame as that is your active hormone.

Gallbladder is a huge clue! So many of us w/TD have had to have GB out.

I don't think the labs you had give a clue. I am thinking that you are hyperthyroid and that the TSH and FT4 (absent the FT3) are prone to drastic fluctuations. Meanwhile, the antibodies are wreaking havoc.

Welcome, welcome.


----------

